# black telson emp



## Galapoheros (Dec 3, 2010)

Not too unusual to have a black telson maybe but the first one I've had, and a solid 6 inch female.  She's had scorplings I've been raising to see how they turn out.  But I don't know if she bred in the wild or in the tank at the store with one of the smaller ones.  There were several others in that shipment that were very big too.


----------



## H. laoticus (Dec 3, 2010)

Neat, never seen that before.  Hopefully the babies will keep that color.  Got a pic of her as a whole?


----------



## dairy (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you 100% sure it's an Emp? I've never heard of an Emp with a black telson before - I know that color is not a solid way to work out an ID but I am under the impression that the red/orange telson was present on all Emps.

Can we get a picture of the entire scorp?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 3, 2010)

dairy said:


> Are you 100% sure it's an Emp?


Gala knows scorps pretty well.   The arachnid manager at the store he got it at isn't too shabby either.    I think the odds are about 99.99% that he has the correct id.   


There are color variations with a lot of scorpions across their habitats, especially with ones like P. imperator that has a large one.

There is a minute chance that it's some new specie, or sub-specie of P. imperator, but the odds are extremely slim.    Most of the large species of scorpions are well known, outside of possibly a few regions like the Congo and possibly the Rainforests of Brazil.   Most new species found are small to medium, as they are less likely to be noticed.   Kind of hard to miss a Pandinus if you come across one!


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol that was how sure I was going to say I was, 99.99%, always room for surprises with stuff like this.  There are some very large Pandinus species further east and south in Africa in relation to where most P. imperators come from.  A pro emailed me and said that this one I have is likely P. imperator mostly because of the collecting area in Africa, but that you never now for sure until you do a trichobothria count(http://www.vaejovidae.com/Glossary.htm).  I sent him pics but the hairs had been broken off so there was no way to tell 100%, but yeah, most likely P. imperator.  Here are pics of her and her the scorplings.


----------



## Treynok (Dec 4, 2010)

That is awesome man.  She looks big do you have a picture with her with a size reference like the penny with the little ones.  That is also a nice-sized brood for a P imperator.

I've seen preserved specimens with a black telson but never a live one.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 5, 2010)

I may take one next to a measuring tape, she is 6 inches, "practically" no more or less.  The whippersnappers are about a year old.


----------



## BAM1082 (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing  
Wish we could fast forward and see what happens !


----------



## zad (Dec 9, 2010)

I have 2 p.imperator juvenile (2/3i) and the telson is just like an adult dark brown /red. Is this possible?

May not be p.imperator? Any guess?


----------



## Canth (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't really tell unless you have pictures or until it reaches adulthood.


----------



## Aztek (Dec 11, 2010)

Ever thought it could be a hybrid


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah zad, post a pic if you can, I'm curious.  Here's a full body shot.  She mated with another 6+incher from the same shipment after she had the scorplings but that was about a year and half ago.  Looked gravid but deflated later


----------



## atnguyen (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice, you really are brave. 
Their provision of scorpions. But I was afraid of them.
Everyone who has not eaten grilled scorpions.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 1, 2014)

Finally got babies from one of the kids of the female in this thread with a black telson.  I can't get a good pic right now without messing around with her too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 1, 2014)

Is that blueish/greenish color true to how they look in person? If so, that is a beautiful color!


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 1, 2014)

It's something to do with the flash, it's black.  I was able to get better pics, look real healthy.


----------



## Dizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Interesting thread, Galapoheros. I know you said you couldn't get any pics of the new mom yet but just curious; does she have a black telson too?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 4, 2014)

No, kind of strange, all the babies from the black-telson emp didn't have a black telson.  This is the biggest female of all the offspring, a little over 6 inches, none of the babies were as big as the black telson mom which was around 6.5 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle (Oct 4, 2014)

Galapoheros said:


> No, kind of strange, all the babies from the black-telson emp didn't have a black telson.  This is the biggest female of all the offspring, a little over 6 inches, none of the babies were as big as the black telson mom which was around 6.5 inches.


Huh, that's neat. Cool stuff, did your emp with the black telson die? (only ask because you use the past tense when referring to her)


----------



## tdark1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great post!  Very interesting about the coloration, congrats on your new brood of these guys!

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks, yeah the black telson emp has been gone for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lovely.. she looked MASSIVE.  And those babies are so plump. haha


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 6, 2014)

She is pretty big, I'm hooking up the bigger ones.  ime I get more bigger ones with other scorpions when I've done that, not that the bigger ones are real big, just more of them.  I never took an official ratio doing that though, don't know for sure about the details there.  I just got a peek of all the babies there and man, there are a lot of them.  I haven't had many emp broods but I've never seen this many on an emp before.  But I'm not sure about that either, have to wait til I can do an official count.


----------

